# deer question



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

I shot a 9pt on the opener and thought it was a beautiful deer, but nothing special. After showing everyone the pictures, everyone thought the deer should be mounted. My wife is insisting. I have two problems though, one being that I shot it in the neck, small entry wound, no exit wound. Second, the dnr check station cut his lip to check his teeth! eeeekkkk! Can this deer still be mounted?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Well depending on the severity of the cut it may still be fixable. If you can post a picture of the cut that will give us a better idea. As far as the wound on the neck that should be an easy fix. Good Luck.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

IF your taxidermist knows what they are doing with appoxie, they can fix most anything. The shot hole is not a problem either.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

From what I've seen, the DNR must have taken lessons from O.J. Simpson. Your probably going to need a new cape. However, I have not seen the carnage, so I cant say that with any authority. 
Good Luck..

Mitch


----------

